# Help on Washington DC Bottles



## gfunk1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello there...  I need some help on a few Washington DC Bottles...  I am having a hard time finding out any info on these two bottles...  Thank you for your help...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 29, 2011)

The Washington DC bottle club has some great people who I think could help you.
 Thier site is  ...
 http://www.potomacbottlecollectors.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum.php

 Several of them read this forum so they may address your post if they see it.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 29, 2011)

There is something about that George Bush bottle I find unsettling[]


----------



## gfunk1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Greg,

 Welcome to A-BN. Thanks for bringing these Washingtonians. Could'ya stick up some more photos of the entire bottles. Is the Fegan a flask?

 Forum member, Chosi has a page on Terence Fegan.





 "Terence Fegan was born in 1856.2 He is listed in city directories as a saloon owner." Chosi can probably tell you more.

 I found a listing for Mr. Bush in the 1903 Boyd's Directory, that shows him as having a restaurant at the "ne corner of 4th & G Streets NW." There's also a swell ad for him as purveying "Emerald Club Old Rye Whiskey. Maybe one of the guys that has good scissor skills could snatch that ad.


----------



## gfunk1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the great info...  Here is a better picture...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, that took longer to figure out than it should of.


----------



## gfunk1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Albert for the quick info...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Eric,

 Very nice scissoring job, sir. I have yet to figure out how to do that. Well done!


----------

